# 400th Post!!!



## BassAddict (Dec 14, 2007)

Whats the prize for hitting 400 posts jim!!!!!!


----------



## Jim (Dec 14, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> Whats the prize for hitting 400 posts jim!!!!!!



Banned for 1 month


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 14, 2007)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the prize for hitting 400 posts jim!!!!!!
> ...




nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im sooooooooooo out of here, see ya next month


----------



## redbug (Dec 14, 2007)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the prize for hitting 400 posts jim!!!!!!
> ...


I'm guessing that along with his being banned he is taken out of the Xmas drawing 

400 posts= a lump of coal 





Wayne


----------



## shamoo (Dec 14, 2007)

You get an *atta boy* :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 14, 2007)

Right on shamoo, no flaming tequlia shot to go with the ata boy??????


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by BassAddict


> Whats the prize for hitting 400 posts



The opportunity to make 400 more ?????? :wink: 

Congrats !!!!


----------



## shamoo (Dec 14, 2007)

Only if you wear those fire retardent gloves Mr. BassAddict :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 14, 2007)

I got welding gloves Shamoo and im gonna be looking for that shot when im in jersey lol


----------



## Popeye (Dec 15, 2007)

I was going to make a smart alec comment about how many posts per day you average with you joining on 8/4/07 and now 407 posts werks out to 3.06 posts per day...

...Until I realized that since I joined on 11/18/07, I've posted 149 times (150 with this one) and that werks out to 5.52 posts per day. Guess I'm the one that needs a life away from the computer. :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 15, 2007)

HEHEHE dont feel bad about 5 posts per day, theres some guys and i wont name names (Fishing NJ) oops does 6 per day, now thats bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 15, 2007)

And you know there are 24 hours in a day. I'm awake for 19 of them. I werk next to a computer (I'm at werk now as a matter of fact). Plus I'm still a newbie here and all excited like a kid at Christmas. So I guess it's not that bad.

24 hours in a day... 24 cans in a case. Coincidence? I think not. :lol:


----------



## little anth (Dec 15, 2007)

good job


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 15, 2007)

Speaking of needing a life away from the computer, I might need that myself, lol :shock: 

Joined: 12 Oct 2007 
Total posts: 411
6.42 posts per day


----------



## Popeye (Dec 15, 2007)

Master Chiefs are supposed to be a wealth of infomation and with nearly six and a half posts pre day I would say you are just sharing the wealth.  




See, I can still suck up.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 15, 2007)

> ...with nearly six and a half posts pre day I would say you are just sharing the wealth.



Nah, I just don't have a life, lol.


----------

